# New M&P 40 Owner



## DadofTwoGirls (Aug 12, 2009)

I am the proud new owner of a M&P 40.:smt038 Must say that I am VERY impressed with this gun. Bought on a spur of the moment impulse and am glad I did after reading so much about it. Going to the range tomorrow and looking forward to putting it through it's paces.


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats, keep us posted on how she shoots.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Welcome to the M&P world. I have a .40 and a .45 and the .40 is my favorite.


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

This might be my next gun.


----------



## Redhound80 (May 26, 2008)

So how did you do and how did you like it at the range? I Like my M&P 9 and M&P 45.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They are well built weapons. I hope you and your new friend have a long great time together :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have the M&P 9mm service size bought on the spur of the moment by my wife. After about 1,000rds I am well pleased with it and wouldn't mind having a .40 M&P. Good luck with yours.


----------

